# Purslane? Edible weeds?



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

I am pretty sure we have purslane growing wild at our CSA. Does anyone eat it, or any other edible 'weeds' on a regular basis? Do you cook them or eat them raw?


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

I am totally in love with purslane...and it is so healthy!!! I would definitely recommend it raw, in a salad!


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

We have become regular yard foragers...in fact, I was going to post about my excitement today.

Purslane is a summer/fall food for us here. We use it raw, and cooked...DHs favorite is in lentils.

Our current harvest is a mustard weed variety. I'll eat it raw, and also slip it into my cooked dishes. I'm also famous for making pesto out of anything green...so with the amount we have in the yard, pesto will be a sure thing!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My grandma used to pickle purslane for me














:


----------



## ChillyWilly (Jun 7, 2006)

We eat purslane raw, either plain or mixed into a salad. Seems like it would be good quickly sauteed, enough to warm it through but not make it too soft-planning on trying that this summer ! It is very good for you- high in Omega's (I forget the exact ratio).I actually first realized how good it was for you when I saw it on a list of recommended foods for cancer patients. You shouldn't have any trouble finding it around here (I'm in Mont Co too) in the summer- in fact, it's all we can do to keep up with weeding it in the summer. My dh and I make comments every time we see it in a seed catalog as it is hard to imagine buying seeds and planting the stuff on purpose- it's one of those weeds that takes over quickly if you let it !


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I always intend to do something different with purslane, but it usually gets eaten (raw) before it gets into the house. Any leftover purslane gets tossed into a sandwich or salad immediately.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

Does anyone have a book to recommend that would help me identify what weeds/plants are yummy? I need lots of color pics!


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
Does anyone have a book to recommend that would help me identify what weeds/plants are yummy? I need lots of color pics!

Richard Medve's "Edible Wild Plants of Pennsylvania" might help you out, though if I recall it's drawing-illustrated, not photo -- very thorough though, local, and if you need a photo ... well, there's always google.







Best bet is to check the local library ... mine, at least, has a good selection of local plant identification and edible-plant books, though there always seems to be a deficiency in them ... good illustrations but little info; good info but no illustrations; good info and illustrations, but covering too broad an area (I may drool over freely available southwestern pine nuts, but really, how does that help







). "Trees Of Pennsylvania: A Complete Reference Guide" is good for figuring out what tree-fruits and nuts you might be able to find as well.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
Richard Medve's "Edible Wild Plants of Pennsylvania" might help you out, though if I recall it's drawing-illustrated, not photo -- very thorough though, local, and if you need a photo ... well, there's always google.







Best bet is to check the local library ... mine, at least, has a good selection of local plant identification and edible-plant books, though there always seems to be a deficiency in them ... good illustrations but little info; good info but no illustrations; good info and illustrations, but covering too broad an area (I may drool over freely available southwestern pine nuts, but really, how does that help







). "Trees Of Pennsylvania: A Complete Reference Guide" is good for figuring out what tree-fruits and nuts you might be able to find as well.

excellent! thanks much!


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

bumping...our yard is full of purslane. we've recently loved it in potato salad!


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

A farmer at our local market sells purslane. I've eaten it as a salad, wasn't crazy about hte texture. Never tried it cooked.

Have you tried Ramps also called wild leeks?


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

Haven't seen Ramps around here...sounds like they'd be an awesome harvest.

We got crazy large bunches of purslane from our CSA. I love them blanched.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Mmmmmm...ramps are one of our favorite spring-time treats. I get them at our farmer's market, as I don't know of a spot to gather them wild. I also buy stinging nettle at the market because, even though I can find that here, I'd rather someone else pick it.







I like nettle in soup. And my sister usually wild-harvests morrels for us. As for what I pick in my own yard, dandelions, sorrel and lamb's quarters.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

We have lambsquarters - I transplanted some from our CSA into my garden. They are a weed, but I never see them "wild" in our area. However, up in Michigan people have yards full, in grows in cracks in the sidewalk, etc. It is super yummy, amazingly nutritious (up there with quinoa and such), and grows "like a weed."

This website is great for finding edible wild foods.

http://www.prodigalgardens.info/index.htm


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

I wish we had purslane in our garden! We can't even buy it anywhere!
They eat it a lot in Lebanon.I love it you can eat italone or mixed with Arugola and a dressing of crushed garlic,lemon,olive oil and a little salt. You can also put purslane in the famous Fattoosh salad which is Romaine,Tomatoes,Onions,green peppers,cucumbers,parsley and fresh or dried mint dressing like most lebanese salads the above lemon garlic,oliveoil dresing and toasted pita bread which is crumbled in right before you eat it.
I'd love some now!


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Jalilah - Purslane is the same as Bakla, then? My MIL sent me home with enough bakla seeds to overseed the entire state last time I visited her. I grow that in my garden, too. If you'd like some seed, PM me.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Owen'nZoe said:


> Jalilah - Purslane is the same as Bakla, then? QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know. My Lebanese husband calls Purslane Farfaheen. I know that the names of foods varies in the different MiddleEastern countries. Is your MIL Lebanese?


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've eaten a bit of chickweed
harvested Red Clover flowers for tea
Dandelion greens
Burdock root when I used to camp where it grew

I know there are more edibles around my yard but I need to get a good id. There are these little wild chamomile like flowers that grow (pineapple weed?) that I keep thinking would make nice tea, but I haven't checked it out to make sure it is ok.

I was growing a beautiful huge dandelion in with my greens in the garden bed and DH PULLED it!







: He thought he was helping







:


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalilah* 
I don't know. My Lebanese husband calls Purslane Farfaheen. I know that the names of foods varies in the different MiddleEastern countries. Is your MIL Lebanese?

No, she is Palestinian, living in Jordan. I've looked up the pics of purslane, and it sure looks like what I have, and I know she uses it in fattoosh. It must just be a different name for it, then.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Owen'nZoe* 
No, she is Palestinian, living in Jordan. I've looked up the pics of purslane, and it sure looks like what I have, and I know she uses it in fattoosh. It must just be a different name for it, then.

yes I agree,it must be a different name for the same thing.
BTW The lebanese I know here in Canada all say that the other edible "weed" called hindbi is dandalion greens in English but I have cookbooks that translate Hindbi as Chicory!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I eat all my weeds raw. There is nothing like wild greens! It is a very spiritual experience.

We go on harvest a couple of times a week and my kiddos (4 & 3) help out. They eat them right out of the ground-most don't make it to the bowl!


----------

